# Early AirRaid on Bordeaux in May 1940



## Jai (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm posting this question on behalf of my husband who was a boy of 10 when he was bombed while visiting there with his mother and father.

He thought that this bombing, which he remembers so vividly as occuring during the night, was in May, but his reasoning is based on other things he remembers, and not the actual date.

So, the raid in which he, his mother and father went to the trenches of the Square des Amours next to their hotel, could have been the June 19th raid in 1940.

However, if anyone knows of one earlier, or has access to information that I cannot find and learns of one, I'd really appreciate knowing.

A woman and her 2 children in the trench near him were hit directly and killed. He remembers the screams. 

He knows that these were 'small bombs'.

Could this have been an Italian raid that took place in May rather than June and on a much smaller scale?

What happened to them was bad enough for the family to leave Bordeaux and move further south to Nevac, before returning to their home in and near Saumur once the armistice had taken hold.

I will bookmark this site. There's a wealth of information here that will interest him; just reading it through will be an exercise in wifely endurance!


----------

